# cooling fan always on ....please HELP



## donchaliscote (Aug 28, 2017)

I have my a6 2005 4.2l 4F

i just replaced both fans modules controls 

since wen i star the car both fans run at high an never stop until i stop the car

no codes on vcds other than: 00256 - A/C Pressure/Temperature Sensor (G395)

someone have any idea i need help guys thanks


----------

